# 1908 CCM Motor Cycle



## locomotion (Wednesday at 4:19 PM)

forgot I had this, just found in a document box
2013 Commemorative Lithograph and stamp for the 1908 CCM Motor Cycle.
It was released by Canada Post.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Wednesday at 4:34 PM)

Ha Ha!

I knew it, Canada invented the moped!

CCM also made an automobile called the Russell at about this same time, it was very successful in its day.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Whizzerick (Thursday at 3:05 AM)

Motor 'kit' was made by Motosacoche (Switzerland)


----------



## David Brown (Thursday at 1:16 PM)

This is was my 1910 or so CCM light weight Mortorcycle.  Not sure but think they where made for about 3 or 4 years Picture was taken in an early 1900,s shop that closed about 1953 and is still there with no change. The older guy if you can figure that out is the son of the original owner of the shop. He worked on bicycle ,motorcycles and lawn movers and also wood working. The other picture is what I started with.   Bike went to the UK and is back in Canada on the west coast on Vanvouver Island.  I bought another one on ebay about 7 years ago just frame and wheels no motor.    I know someone that had a motor but he would  not sell it so  I said you better buy what I have as he had been looking for a long time. and I wasn't sure I was up to hunting for all the parts again.


----------



## locomotion (Thursday at 2:05 PM)

David Brown said:


> This is was my 1910 or so CCM light weight Mortorcycle.  Not sure but think they where made for about 3 or 4 years Picture was taken in an early 1900,s shop that closed about 1953 and is still there with no change. The older guy if you can figure that out is the son of the original owner of the shop. He worked on bicycle ,motorcycles and lawn movers and also wood working. The other picture is what I started with.   Bike went to the UK and is back in Canada on the west coast on Vanvouver Island.  I bought another one on ebay about 7 years ago just frame and wheels no motor.    I know someone that had a motor but he would  not sell it so  I said you better buy what I have as he had been looking for a long time. and I wasn't sure I was up to hunting for all the parts again.
> 
> View attachment 1767282
> 
> View attachment 1767283



front "springer" looks a lot like the rear of a "Cushion" frame.
from your experience of actually seeing one in person, it is basically the same parts just repurposed?


----------

